# Surrey Union



## crazyhorse2010 (25 August 2011)

Hi there, I am hoping to go out with the Surrey Union soon and wondered if there is anyone on here who wouldn't mind babysitting me for the day?  I have a 4 year old and I although I have hunted many times before, I have not hunted in Surrey and I haven't hunted my youngster yet either.  I would hugely appreciate being with someone who knows the country and also so I don't have to worry about me and my horse being on our own!!  He is much better with company to stand with, as am I!!

Thanks!


----------



## star (25 August 2011)

i've never been out with them so not great for knowing the country but would be happy to go with you as company if I can fit it around work.  My horse is a seasoned hunter and gives a good lead


----------



## Ella19 (25 August 2011)

Give the,secretary a call, she will be happy I'm sure to arrange for someone to look after you both. 
I would have normally done it but have to sit out this,season due to a broken shoulder.


----------



## Gucci_b (25 August 2011)

Amy_08 is hoping to go out with the surrey hunt union, I gave her their number the other day, maybe contact her and go along together


----------



## Amy_08 (25 August 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			Amy_08 is hoping to go out with the surrey hunt union, I gave her their number the other day, maybe contact her and go along together  

Click to expand...

Probably not the best idea as my horse is not well behaved out hunting and thats an understatement!!! I have never been out with them before but am going to give them a ring to find out about hound exercise/autumn hunting as hoping that if I can get her out regularly she may just settle.


----------



## crazyhorse2010 (26 August 2011)

Thank you Star and Ella.

They have told me that they start cubbing which is open to all next weekend.  It is just by invitation until then.

I can pretty much go on any Saturday, so Star, perhaps let me know when you might be available.  I don't have notice of any locations yet but PM me and we can arrange.

I signed up for their supporters club which was only £20 and that will keep me in the loop about where and when!

My little horse is fairly chilled generally for a baby, but I know from previous experience that you can get a jekyl and hyde experience with your horse out hunting and I just don't know which way he will go so company would be much appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## littleme (28 August 2011)

Crazyhorse (or anyone else!) do know when/where first few meets after this weekend are? I hutned with SU a bit a few seasons ago, but need to take my boss' horse out to 'test drive' before she does before I go back to uni!


----------



## Luci07 (28 August 2011)

littleme said:



			Crazyhorse (or anyone else!) do know when/where first few meets after this weekend are? I hutned with SU a bit a few seasons ago, but need to take my boss' horse out to 'test drive' before she does before I go back to uni!
		
Click to expand...

Hey Rosie - Give Ellie (saddler!) a call as she would know. Also Em is keen out going out and nicking Patrick and he is a proven hunter. I also intend to go once Billy is back to normal. Hopefully on the way to recovery now!


----------



## crazyhorse2010 (29 August 2011)

The secretary told me that they don't know where until shortly before but as I joined the su subscribers I will hopefully get an email to let me know, there should be a meet card released soon


----------



## sodslaw (29 August 2011)

Hi.  Used to work for one of the huntmasters and they are very nice.  Maybe if you contact them they could put you in touch with somebody?  Hope you enjoy your hunting!  I would love to go, but to be honest, never had the guts to do it!!


----------



## star (29 August 2011)

crazyhorse2010 said:



			The secretary told me that they don't know where until shortly before but as I joined the su subscribers I will hopefully get an email to let me know, there should be a meet card released soon
		
Click to expand...

well, feel free to PM if you're planning on going out and I'll see if I'm free - if so, happy to come along as company.  Prob gonna go hound exercise with the Kent and Surrey bloodhounds next Sunday.  I struggle to get time off work for real hunting (ie - weekdays/Saturdays) so normally end up sticking with drag/blood hounds on Sundays.


----------



## crazyhorse2010 (8 September 2011)

Hi there, I have booked a box for 17th sept, 1st oct, 15th oct and 29th from Epsom. If anyone wants to share, pls let me know! Good time keepers only pls!


----------



## bluesky hunter (16 September 2011)

Hi, I'm hoping to get some autumn hunting in before the full season starts. If anyone has useful tips for a newcomer and info on meet times/locations (just so I can arrange transport, childcare, etc), I'd be really grateful.

I hunted years ago but have spent the past 6 years in New Zealand and am back in England, raring to go!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (17 September 2011)

Hi crazyhorse2010, glad u enjoyed today, and hope you horse keeps that settled he looks lovely , have tagged you in that pic and I'll also txt it to you, and didn't realise i allredy had your number


----------



## crazyhorse2010 (27 September 2011)

HI there Becky, didnt realise you were on here!!   Sorry to hear about Spotty .

But I did have an amazing time out the other day, thanks so much for holding my hand!!!  

I'm out with the Surrey Union for the first time on Saturday and I need someone else to buddy up with, you should come over here for a day Becky  but hopefully I will be out with the Kimblewick Hunt again soon.  And yes I didnt relaise it was you I was texting about my car until Kate said!  It is still waiting for a part (namely the bonnet) as my mechanic is useless.  I will keep in touch!!  

And any SU people who are out on Saturday, let me know as I need someone to tag along with please.  Huge thanks!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (27 September 2011)

If I could find a horse to hunt a horse down there then I would come hold your hand!! Just a bit far to take Gracie as she is hunting on thurs, and I being bit careful off her now!!!

Thank-you. X

and ok, hopefully part me here soon.


----------



## crazyhorse2010 (5 October 2011)

Well, I attempted to go out with Surrey last Saturday, took v long to load my pony then I completely missed them as I was late, had my own little hunt trying to find them them for 2 hours, had a great time as the hacking round there was brill luckily then spent 45 min loading to go home, interesting day!!!!  Shame the people I bought my pony from didnt tell me he didnt load, now I have to spend god knows how long giving him loading rehab!!!!


----------



## ginger76 (5 October 2011)

hi su are meeting at stock bridge pond car park on sat the 15th, says its suitable for non jumpers!  and think they are doing an introduction rate, havnt hunted my new pony yet but hes as good as gold so hoping to get out this year, is anyone going to this meet?  it was advertised at the surrey hills sponsored ride on the sunday just gone that we did.


----------



## crazyhorse2010 (5 October 2011)

Yes I'm going!


----------



## ginger76 (5 October 2011)

ive got to work but am hoping to find someone to go with at some point as no one at my yard jumps except for me, actually i dont think anyone else will even hunt except for me! so if anyone is planning on going please let me know as im a bit of a billy no mates!  i havnt hunted in many years either but my pony jumps anything and is pretty well behaved at everything else we have done so fingers crossed he is at hunting too!


----------

